# found baby dove



## cindyp505 (Nov 9, 2009)

i was given a baby dove today its about 4days old just getting its feathers . we took it back where it was found and we found the nest but the other one was gone and it had ants all over it. i was just seeing . we have a dove nesting out our window with 2 babys the same age . and i was wondering could i put it in with her or wont she accept it . please post thank you


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Cindy,
It is difficult to advice on something like this as we have some things to consider:
1. Doves will accept another baby as they don't distinguish one form another.
2. If there are 3 babies in the nest, it may be less food for all the babies, so supplemental feeding for parents may be required, to allow them to cope with increased demand for food.
3. Baby may be sick, diseased as the second one in the nest was dead, you do not what is the reason and it may affect the other two.

I would personally hand feed this baby and keep it warm. Hand feeding baby bird formula for parrots is suitable food and heating pad or hot water bottle wrapped in towel will do the job.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think all three threads should be merged to simplify.


----------



## cindyp505 (Nov 9, 2009)

yeh the mum nest is out side our kitchen window . i feed her every night but i just looked her babys are a little bit older than the one i have. i put him in her nest this morning im keeping watch . the wild life place will take it but they said they will put it to sleep . i have other birds and i dont want them to catch any thing from this little one


----------



## Ratzy (Dec 14, 2009)

Don't give it to the wildlife place if they are just going to kill it! Does it show any signs of being sick?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Ratzy said:


> Don't give it to the wildlife place if they are just going to kill it! Does it show any signs of being sick?


Ratzy .. this is an old thread .. don't know how you are so knowledgeable about what the wildlife place is going to do. Please fill us in on the background or kindly don't be so negative if you don't really know.

Terry


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

TAWhatley said:


> Ratzy .. this is an old thread .. don't know how you are so knowledgeable about what the wildlife place is going to do. Please fill us in on the background or kindly don't be so negative if you don't really know.
> 
> Terry


The post before Ratzy's post said that the wildlife center this person would take the bird said they'd "put it to sleep". I guess you skipped that part while reading :3.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Pawbla said:


> The post before Ratzy's post said that the wildlife center this person would take the bird said they'd "put it to sleep". I guess you skipped that part while reading :3.


You are quite right. I apologize for my oversight!

Terry


----------

